# What does a farrier cost for barefoot horse ?



## zenathepony (Aug 9, 2016)

I have had fancy jumpers who all had shoes. I do not know what a farrier should cost for a trim on my new barefoot project. Thanks


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Around here $35-$40 is the going rate.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A good farrier or barefoot trimmer doing a trim by me will cost around $40 - $50 dollars for new clients.
I have heard some pay as little as $20 as a new client and for that price I would be running far and fast away with my horse in my arms protecting his hooves!!

Your price will depend upon your area and what going rates are...
That said and some here *will* scream...
_A competent farrier can do a trim as well as any "barefoot trimmer"....maybe better._
Do not get scammed because of a "title" now attached.
It _*is*_ the quality of the work performed and your horse being happy and moving the very best they can when the job is complete that to me makes or breaks the person holding the tools.
I've seen good, bad, incredibly good farriers and I have seen good, bad and incredibly good & bad barefoot trimmers...._make a selection of who works on those tootsies wisely!_
The saying,* "No hoof no horse"* is so very true.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

$60 here in Overpricedville.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Around here $35-$40 is the going rate.


That's what my farrier charges as well. Others in the area are usually higher.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

It depends on your area and the qualifications, training, and experience of your farrier. We pay $45 for a trim per horse to our ELPO farrier who is certified in all 4 areas, plus mileage and a tip. She's more than worth what we pay her!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

kewpalace said:


> That's what my farrier charges as well. Others in the area are usually higher.


I will add that the farriers around here that charge $35-$40 will charge more for difficult (behaved) horses, or refuse to trim them at all. Our nearby farrier stopped trimming unruly horses after he was kicked in the chest suffering broken ribs and a bruised heart.


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a barefoot trimmer do my horse. In my experience some farriers who usually shoe do a pasture cut, which ends up chipping. Make sure they know how to properly trim and shape a barefoot horse. 

$30+ tip for me in TN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SansPeurDansLaSelle (May 6, 2013)

In MD it's generally around $50-$55


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Our Farrier has never increased his prices in over 25 years, $30 for a trim, we do give him an extra $10 to help with the increased cost of fuel, he has a half hour drive to our place.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my mare has the same farrier that my prior gelding had for the 10 years i had him. farrier has been working hooves since prior to 1992. kept my laminitic gelding riding sound from 1995 til 2001 barefoot. i wouldn't have anyone else trim my mare. he's that good. i don't know what schooling/courses/etc he's had but i do know he knows his stuff. 

up here in Edmonton Canada i get charged just a hair under $60, but pay cash, so i round up to $60. i'm definitely not going to be asking my farrier for a buck something in change lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on the size of the horse and how well behaved they are, $35-$75 LOL.


Minis, drafts, and problem horses are more because of the extra work involved.

A well behaved standard horse will run $35 with my farrier.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

$35-40 a horse. I pay $120 for our three. Only takes about 30 minutes, but he has a good drive out here and I trust him.


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

$40 in the Austin, TX area.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I pay $50 each. Farrier is excellent, trims great, cares about the horses health, how they're fed, what they're used for all of it. Also great with the babies. He's worth every dime.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've had the same farrier for close to 15 years and while he raised his rates on everyone else a few years ago, he just raised my rate the first of this year to $25 (up from 20). I'm not sure if he bumped his other clients up even more or not. I have 11 horses and stay on a regular year round schedule though so he makes a good check on the day he's at our place.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I pay $40 for a trim by a farrier. Last summer I had a "barefoot trimmer" come out a couple times and she charged $45.


----------

